# What size heat mat for 45x45x60 viv



## tawariel (Mar 7, 2013)

I will be housing my new crestie in a 45x45x60 exo terra viv. I have a 4 wat heat mat, am I right in thinking I will need a bigger heat mat for this size viv?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Also wondering this, I'm keeping whites tree frogs, been told conflicting about how many to put on and where to put them


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

as crested geckos can live at room temperature i don't heat mine , however if there is going to be a really hard frost then i have a heat mat on the outside of the viv's on the side which i switch on, it takes up about a third of the viv side


----------



## tawariel (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, awh


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Finding a caresheet or source with an appropriate temperature guideline (first one i found said 24 c) and then connect a thermostat with a simple on/off function (all of about 20-30 quid new). Place the probe and away you go.

For a day night heating cycle either turn it off manually or invest in a timer.

Sorry i don't have more specific advice.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Crested Geckos do actually benefit from a higher temperature than most care sheets will state. There are many owners now that offer a ceramic heater (On a stat) at around 29 Celsius. Those doing this find that their geckos seek the heat more and are provided with a much better thermogradient allowing them to thermoregulate more sufficiently.

A heat mat is a contact heater, it pretty much only heats what it's touching. Good for under a tank to heat substrate, but on the side of one it will do little more than heat the glass rather than the ambient temperature of the vivarium/terrarium. Plus a 4 Watt mat would hardly heat the glass. 

That's not to say Crested Geckos do not live and survive at room temp, just that many now are going in the direction of offering their geckos more than the bare minimum. Let the gecko decide.

Ceramic set can set you back between £10-£15 and £30-40 for a decent thermostat.


----------

